# Trivia 9/3



## luckytrim (Sep 3, 2018)

trivia 9/3
DID YOU KNOW...
Boxer Joe Louis was born Joe Louis Barrow.

1. What 2006 Disney movie included characters such as Mater,  Sally, Doc,
Red, Luigi, and Mac?
2. In Greek mythology, which son of Apollo was changed by him  into a swan?
3. Ädelost cheese is manufactured in which European  country?
4. Which of these countries is NOT classified as an Asian  nation?
  a. - Myanmar
  b. - Burkina Faso
  c. - Taiwan
  d. - Nepal
5. What's the more common name for glutinous rice  ?
6.What is the Upper Jawbone called ?
7. Which one-hit wonder, performed by Los del Rio, topped the  U.S. charts in 
1996?
8. In the 1980s, singers were known for their "big hair."  Country singer 
Billy Ray Cyrus and others were known for the hair style  described as 
"business in the front and party in the back." This style was  called what?

TRUTH OR CRAP !!
Chinese Doctors often prescribe five to ten grams of Squirrel  poop as a cure 
for depression in teenagers.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. "Cars"
2. Cygnus
3. Sweden
4. - b
5. Sticky Rice
6. the Maxilla
7. "Macarena"
8. Mullet

POOP!
Don't be ridiculous !  Chinese Doctors recommend squirrel poop  for 
conditions like
Malnutrition in children, and for treating scorpion bites.


----------

